# Anyone at BODYPOWER today?



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going up tomorrow and well excited!

Don't know what to expect/ how much free stuff i'll get/ what free stuff i'll get/ how much money to bring blah blah

cheers guys


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Where was it at please mate?


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Birmingham NEC


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Expect a lot of companies with trade stands with their sponsored athletes. A few seminars and displays going on.

Get as many freebies as you can. Likes if gaspari etc will have samples of most of their range. Myprotein have a tasting station to try different things. Multipower launching whole new range.

You'll need a bit if cash as food there is expensive whetherspoons, subway mac Donalds are all there but seem to add a few quid to normal prices. If you need some supplements take some cash may be some good deals going but shop around as you may find it cheaper elsewhere.

Should be good some big names going.

Take your camera opportunities for photos with the big lads don't forget the thumbs up pose.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Expect a lot of companies with trade stands with their sponsored athletes. A few seminars and displays going on.
> 
> Get as many freebies as you can. Likes if gaspari etc will have samples of most of their range. Myprotein have a tasting station to try different things. Multipower launching whole new range.
> 
> ...


ha thanks very much man, much appreciated!

is it worth trying to haggle??


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Depends if you seen it cheaper elsewhere? If buying more than one item then maybe


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good day out, loads of free supps loads going on but very busy and some stands are really busy! Overall great day and got to talk to a few pros and strongman etc


----------



## domifbb (Jan 28, 2009)

good show to see pro's and have a chat, see new supplements.

far as freebies go, its got worse over the years..


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Just came from the Body Power. Absolutely loved it, it was my first time and for sure not the last one. You better take a big bag with you cause you get the hell of a lot of free samples. Had the chance to have a picture with a few of the big lads....need to cue for an hour for a picture with Cutler.

Zack Khan and Dennis Wolf are absolutely massive, had a pic with Priest and Dorian Yates. Definitely will go back next year.

Enjoy tomorrow guys...


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Was an awesome day. Got pictures with ronnie, dorian yates, lee priest, gunter, mark felix, terry hollands and loadsa freebies lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

We need pics of everyone's freebie hauls from this for this thread to deliver.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I got barely any free supps as didn't scavage much for them but managed to bag quite a few free tshirts and vests. My friend was a pure example of how many free supps you can get, he got well over 100 sachets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> I got barely any free supps as didn't scavage much for them but managed to bag quite a few free tshirts and vests. My friend was a pure example of how many free supps you can get, he got well over 100 sachets
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need some shirts etc for training in, details bro. Which stands were giving out the best samples?


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Get in early if you want the freebies as they stopped dishing them out after a while and had to ask for them, just give them a friendly smile and u'll be good..And if buying any supps ask if they have any free samples they can give you, Olimp nutrition, vpx, tropicana and monster were the ones givin away the most freebies..Bsn, inner armour and vpx also giving away t-shirts..

I was looking to buy a set of spring clips for my olimpic bar and the only ones to have them were powerhouse and they were on their demonstration smith machine, so after a bit of hagglin i got them for £3..

Oh and cytosport are givin away supps when you queue up to get a pic with Terry hollands, but like i say get there early..


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I seen loads of guys off here today! Felt like i new them and was gonna say Hi but then realised that they dnt kno me, ive just been following their journals etc lol


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

iPhone pics


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I wanted to go but money is low at the mo. Would have been cool to meet people I speak to off here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Can someone give me some info.

Do you have to pay for pics with the pro's? Do you pay for anything once in there? Like autographs and stuff. Never been and not going this time either, but just curious.

Also, what do you guys actually say to the pro's, like who spoke to Dorian? and what was said? I always wondered cos I wouldn't know what to say!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

bayman said:


> I need some shirts etc for training in, details bro. Which stands were giving out the best samples?


Animal had a pack with a tshirt and samples for £3. The makers of hemorage if you sign up to their newsletter were giving a bag with about ten samples and a tshirt for free. Cannot remember the name of the company but directly behind Jay cutlets stand that company will throw tonnes of stuff into the crowd about 3pm. Grenade are selling vests and tshirts cheap. Maxiraw have a really nice training vest, if you are a bodybuilder but not to big they may give u one for free, they asked for my details and asked me to send a portfolio over and gave me a free vest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

JPaycheck said:


> Can someone give me some info.
> 
> Do you have to pay for pics with the pro's? Do you pay for anything once in there? Like autographs and stuff. Never been and not going this time either, but just curious.
> 
> Also, what do you guys actually say to the pro's, like who spoke to Dorian? and what was said? I always wondered cos I wouldn't know what to say!


You don't have to pay if you are taken pics on your camera you just pay for signed things like pics and DVDs

You have to pay for a fair bit once in there but you get a lot free when you buy stuff

With cutler and some others you don't get much time to say anything. The queue to speak to Jay was massive, Dorian was ok, stopped and spoke to him and had a pic taken, all he seemed interested in was making money though, had a brief word with wolf and he seemed to have more passion for the sport but didn't get to talk to him for long

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

bag one of two


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> You don't have to pay if you are taken pics on your camera you just pay for signed things like pics and DVDs
> 
> You have to pay for a fair bit once in there but you get a lot free when you buy stuff
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, appreciate that.

Thats a shame to hear about them just been interested in money, I had worried about that to be fair. I always imagined Dorian to just be a really nice bloke and givig people plenty of time.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

My Souvenirs  :


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Diegouru said:


> My Souvenirs  :


WINNING!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I´d been carrying a bloody heavy bag the whole afternoon, but yeah....very happy!!! Cheers!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jesus you must have felt up the right people!!! :lol:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Hahah...i don´t know mate. Wasn´t expecting that, and i didn´t even have a backbag with me...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Diegouru said:


> Hahah...i don´t know mate. Wasn´t expecting that, and i didn´t even have a backbag with me...


so you got a bag for free aswell?? lol, quality, well played chap


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Got like everyone a BsN red bag, it did the job. Next year will take a proper one...


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Diegouru said:


> My Souvenirs  :


That's one hell of a haul, great work!!

I see the MaxiRAW sachets in there, did you get your shaker too?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

how much does it cost to go roughly?? Might try and go next time if funds allow. thanks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

baggsy said:


> how much does it cost to go roughly?? Might try and go next time if funds allow. thanks


About £18 for day ticket and £25 for weekend. Extra if u want access to VIP area where they do talks etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

It's £30 for one day £50 for 2 if you want to go to the main events which are the most interesting bits


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Maximuscle said:


> That's one hell of a haul, great work!!
> 
> I see the MaxiRAW sachets in there, did you get your shaker too?


Hiya....yeah, got the shaker aswell, and actually used it this morning. Thanks a lot!


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

Diegouru said:


> Hiya....yeah, got the shaker aswell, and actually used it this morning. Thanks a lot!


No worries! Enjoy...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Diegouru said:


> Hiya....yeah, got the shaker aswell, and actually used it this morning. Thanks a lot!


How did I miss out on maxi raw samples and shaker damn it, that's one I wanted to try as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxiRAW (Aug 14, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> How did I miss out on maxi raw samples and shaker damn it, that's one I wanted to try as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if you arrived after about 10.45 on either day then you would have missed out because the shakers were flying, I had to stop giving them away after 45 mins on Saturday or I wouldn't have had any left for Sunday...!

Might be able to help you though if you missed out on some free samples, see link below.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/maximuscle/136985-maxiraw-clothing-range-sale-free-samples.html

Terry.


----------

